# Ok, I`m confused



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.ebay.com/...200614395&rt=nc

I`m probably showing my ignorance here but why does it have three winders? :blink:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

My name is Gepetto, and I'm The Old Watchmaker 

Let's se, a Ladies pocket watch, and I've two matching bows and winders - - Hmmm1 if'n I solder the two bows and winders together and then onto this case, I can staple a leather strap on to this and sell it on ebay aa a 40mm wristwatch from 1920's ? 

As long as that Mach from TWF doesn't spot it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I did wonder but wanted to make sure & it was Field Marshal Kutuzov who alerted me to it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

*OR*

We've this stock of bows and winders and those new-fangled wristwatches are catching on a bit - - let's solder these up and make those Ladies fob watches into 40mm writswatches? :lol:

Othere scenarios may be possible - - -


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

note the hinge holes on the edge from its pocket watch days


----------

